

Java Platform, Standard Edition 8 Reference Implementations is Released - levosmetalo
https://jdk8.java.net/java-se-8-ri/

======
NigelTufnel
Year 2014: Java gets lambdas.

Java 8 is pretty nice actually. Lambdas, date/time API that doesn't suck,
filter/map/reduce in the collections. I'm looking forward to work with it.

~~~
qwerta
I feel lambdas are kind of like generics. Hacked on top of language which does
not really support them. No type interference, no named arguments...

Kotlin is way to go...

